
Show HN: Activation Hacks – Teardowns of popular apps using behavioral economics - watsonc73
http://activationhacks.com/
======
watsonc73
Hey folks, founder of Activation Hacks here. I'd love your feedback on the
site.

I've spent a bit of time collecting as many behavioural nudges as I could find
in the tech/product space. The goal of the site is to highlight these tactics
used by some of the best product psychologists in the business to retain
mobile users.

It's basically like a product onboarding teardown but from a behavioral
economics point of view. Hope you like it :)

------
nusratreya
I think it's gonna be effective one.

------
bappy2
Nice task keep going.

------
bappy12
Unique idea i think so.

------
angelsamara
It's a good idea

